# Attacked by a Cat.



## pjtbsk6

Hello! Well sometimes you just run into a site, THANKS!..I really need some info!! Husband found a pigeon at work being attacked by a cat. He "Shooooo'd" the cat away. But the pigeon was bloody at the tips of it's wings. He decided to bring the pigeon home. It doesn't have any tags. So I'm assuming it's a feral pigeon. The pigeon put up no fight when he went to grab him and it didn't fight when I went to go and put it in a cage we had from our parakeets. Its a okay size cage. Anyway my questions are... I have children, does this bird cause any kind of threat (Disease wise) to having in my home? We looked for puncture wounds and found none, but the bird has blood on it. I read that the bird could get an infection from the cat's bite. How long does this take to show signs of? I am willing to take care and nurture this pigeon, but I don't want to take it to the vet if there is no need. Please and thanks BUNCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Welcome to pigeons.com and thank you so much for taking in this wounded pigeon. 

If you can, clean the bloody/wounded area with diluted Betadine (povidone iodine) .. one part Betadine to 9 parts water. This will help disinfect the area and also give you a better look at what damage may have been done. Hopefully the wounds are not serious and are not puncture wounds from the cat's teeth. It takes around 72 hours for cat caught birds to either "make it" or "succumb" to infection, so keep a close eye on the injuries and on how the bird is acting. If it becomes fluffed up, eyes closed, lethargic, shows no interest in food and water, then we've got a problem that will need very quick attention and probably in the form of Clavamox or another broad spectrum antibiotic.

While there are a few diseases that could be passed from the bird to you/your family, you would really have to work at getting them or do something incredibly foolish. Obviously you do need to be careful about hand washing after handling the bird. If you are careful about hygiene, then all should be fine.

Terry


----------



## Reti

Thank you so much for caring for this poor pigeon. 
If he is not fighting you, the bird is in shock. The blood indicates clearly that he has some wounds, somewhere. They are often hard to detect bacause of the feathers.
I undestand you not wanting to take the bird to the vet.
Where are you located? maybe we have some members near by, or someone knows a rehab center where they take in pigeons.
His wounds have to be treated, and he needs antibiotics. Cat saliva can cause severe infections in birds, and he can die from it within days.

Pigeon diseases are rarely transmitted to humans. But you and anybody who handles the bird should always wash their hands thouroghly after.

For now, you can keep him in a carrier or box, offer him some water and see if he drinks. Try to keep him away from traffic, if he is in shock, a dark, warm room would be fine. And please check on him often, also make sure the bleeding stopped.

Reti


----------



## pjtbsk6

Happy Day at the fast replies!!!!!!

I live in SLC, Utah. The birds blood is dried. Husband said it ate some bread. I'm scared to handle this bird. I don't want to hurt the poor thing. He just stands at the bottom of the cage. How long does shock last? We have had the bird almost 24 hours. The bird does close it's eyes, but when you go up to it and talk, it looks at you. I never really realized how pretty these birds are....

I was just informed we named it "Pidgy" .... Go figure kids!!


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for rescuing this bird, please keep it warm, free of draughts and dry and provide it with seed and water.

For many years people thought that cat caught birds died of shock within 48 hours. It is only recently that rehabbers discovered that what they actually died of was pasteurella septicaemia. 90% of cats carry the pasteurella multocida bacteria in their saliva so the chances of infection are high and birds caught by cats will usually succumb to the septicemia. The birds can die before symptoms of infection become noticeable, which is why rehabbers will treat birds that are even suspected of having been caught by a cat immediately with amoxycillin.

I would recommend that you try to obtain treatment immediately rather than wait for the appearance of symptoms, if not from a vet then from a rehabber.

As Reti has said disease transmission between birds and humans is possible but rare and would normally be via the oral/fecal route (eg getting hands contaminated with feces or saliva and then handling food), which is why normal hygiene should be sufficient protection.

Please keep us updated.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Many thanks to your husband for rescuing this sweet pij.

It is vital Pidgy is introduced to a heat source. 
If possible, place a towel lined heating pad, set on low, in the cage where he will be recovering. If you don't have a heating pad, a hot water bottle will do or place him under a low wattage lamp.

When they have endured such a horrific event, they often times go into shock & their body temperature drops. The heat will enable them to calm down as well as maintain a normal body temperature.

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Reti

Do you have a regular vet? If so, then please give him a call, maybe he could give you some Clavamox.
The best would be, if you could take the bird to him. Besides that the infection might already be going on, there also might be internal injuries.


Reti


----------



## pjtbsk6

I don't have a regular vet. The only animals I own is a bowl full of fish, and two cute 'lil' parakeets. Which neither of them really call for vets. I do have a friend that has a regular vet. But....I don't know if they are 'pigeon' friendly? If there is such a thing.

Pidgy(the kids named it) has eaten a lil bit of bread and is drinking water. But the bird does have its feathers puffed up. We put a hot water bottle in with the bird. 

I'm sure we will be taking it to the vet. I want to make sure I atleast try. I just hope it don't cost much. 

But thanks for all the advice and information I would be TOTALLY lost without it!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

You might try calling these wonderful rescue groups and ask if they can recommend a reasonably priced vet or if they could perhaps have one of their rehabbers take a look at your bird .. I have no idea how close or not they are to you:

http://www.waterfowlrescue.org/aboutus.htm

http://www.bestfriends.org/aboutus/staffdepartments/index.cfm

Please do keep this bird very, very warm .. the puffed up feathers is not a good deal. Also, if you could get some bird seed, it would be better than the bread for the bird.

Thank you for caring so much for this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## pjtbsk6

I have a water bottle in the cage. What else can I do? I had wrapped the cage with a sweater, but it just smelled awful when I had taken the sweater off. Thanks for the two sites I did check them out and they are too far away. I think the first one is only for waterfowl. I am going to send a email to the bestfriends website and see if they can give me a name of a good vet.


----------



## TAWhatley

Warmth can be provided by a hot water bottle, heating pad set on low, small wattage light bulb .. the "smell" concerns me .. a strong smell may indicate infection or starvation .. what does it smell like?

Call or e-mail Angel Wings anyway .. most of us who do birds know others who do birds .. they are likely to know a pigeon person or vet also.

Terry


----------



## pjtbsk6

The smell was a little like ammonia. The bird has very dark formed poop, and there is like alot of water soaked newspaper.


----------



## Whitefeather

A sharp keel (breast) bone is a good indication a pigeon hasn't eaten recently & could quite possibly be starving.  
Could you or your husband check Pidgy's keel bone & post your findings?
You can do this by holding him in one hand & gently running your other hand from the crop area down towards the stomach. You will feel the keel bone. It should have some 'meat' around it. 

A pigeon will become 'fluffed' when they are not feeling well. Given what Pidgy has been through, it's no surprise he is fluffed. You might try covering his cage with a towel on three sides, leaving the front open & place him in a dark, warm area of your home away from family and/or animal traffic.
The less movement around him for the time being the better.

You might also substitute regular water with an electrolye solution. 
You can start with a cup of water & adding a pinch of salt & sugar. Make sure it's mixed well then fill his drinking dispenser. This will give him a bit of a boost. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

*Just an after thought!*

*The smell was a little like ammonia. The bird has very dark formed poop*
Is there any white in the droppings? 
If not & the odor resembles that of ammonia, perhaps Pidgy isn't taking in enough water.

Cindy


----------



## TerriB

Since pigeons drink by sucking water just like humans do, the water in the container needs to be at least an inch deep. A heavy, straight-sided bowl will make it easier for the bird to get close enough to the water and harder for the bowl to be tipped over.

Since he may not be used to drinking out of this type of container, you might need to gently dip the tip of his beak in the water to show him what's in there.


----------



## pjtbsk6

The poop does have a lil teeny bit of white. We are starting our morning off by going and getting Pidgy some food. He's drinking water and his feathers are not puffy anymore, the bird looks more alert. But...he let's you pet him? Also....how do you know if Pidgy is a girl or a boy? When I felt the bird I did not feel alot of bone. So, the bird must be eating some bread right?


----------



## Whitefeather

*Many thanks for the update*

*He's drinking water and his feathers are not puffy anymore, the bird looks more alert*  
Along with the wonderful care you are providing, I think introducing a ill or injured pigeon to a heat source as soon as possible is a Godsend. 

So glad he is doing better. 
When you go shopping for seed, if you can find a 'pigeon/dove' mix that would be great.

Please do keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## pjtbsk6

Oops after I read this, I had already purchased some wild bird seed. He really ate it up!! Is that okay? And...I'm still wondering why does the Pidgy let us pet it. Do you think it's still a lil tired?? Or does he love us!! hehe...


----------



## TAWhatley

The wild bird seed is fine. At some point you may want to get some actual pigeon mix or pigeon pellets if you decide to keep the bird as a pet. It's hard to say why he readily allows petting .. he still may not be feeling too well, but he may also have decided that he wishes you and your family to be his humans. Some pigeons take to being pets much more readily than others.

Terry


----------



## pjtbsk6

I will look for that kind of feed. Thanks!! I do hope the bird is feeling better soon. I mean...my parakeets freak out enough when I want to hold them, but the pigeon just lets you hold him. It's wierd. I put the bird in our bathroom. It seems to be the warmest place in the house. This weekend we are going to see if the bird can fly. What do you do? Just throw the bird in the air? What if the bird flies away????? Or do you just set the bird on the ground and see what he decides to do????


----------



## Reti

Please, don't release the bird too soon.
Don't let him fly outside. You can let him out of his cage in a room. Just open the door, let him come out by himself and see how he behaves.
If you have blinds or curtains you can close them, sometimes they try to escape and fly against the window.

I am glad he is feeling better and is eating and drinking.
Please keep us updated on this sweet little guy.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather

*Don't let him fly outside. You can let him out of his cage in a room. Just open the door, let him come out by himself and see how he behaves.*
Reti is exactly right. 
If you allow him take a 'trial' flight outside he may be able to fly, however only have enough energy to get out of your reach but not get back, thereby becoming a target for a predator.  

Cindy


----------



## pjtbsk6

Thanks so much! We will see what the lil guy does this weekend. I totally don't want the bird to fly away!! So we will do it in the garage. I am kinda just hoping that Pidgy just really likes us. Cause if he is just not feeling well, and letting us hold him, it will be sad when he does really start to feel better and won't let us hold him. Know what i mean?? I mean... I totally can't wait for the bird to feel good again!!! Poor lil thing....


----------



## Victor

pjtbsk6 said:


> I will look for that kind of feed. Thanks!! I do hope the bird is feeling better soon. I mean...my parakeets freak out enough when I want to hold them, but the pigeon just lets you hold him. It's wierd. I put the bird in our bathroom. It seems to be the warmest place in the house. This weekend we are going to see if the bird can fly. What do you do? Just throw the bird in the air? What if the bird flies away????? Or do you just set the bird on the ground and see what he decides to do????


Hello pjtbsk6~The question I have for you is what will you decide to do?Do you want it to fly away?In many cases, a lost confused pigeon is looking for a home, a family, a place it will feel secure.You can throw it up in in the air and hope it flies away, if that is what you really want.But again, in many cases it will stay within the area it is familiar with.Good luck and I hope you make the right decision.Peace to our winged friends~Victor in Omaha


----------



## pjtbsk6

If the bird cannot fly we are more then happy to keep him as our pet. But I don't want to keep him from his own if he can fly. I've never really realized how pretty a pigeon can be it's neck feathers are greenish, purpleish....Plus this bird likes us. I just had no idea how to see if he flies. But we checked today and he does not fly he opens his wings and falls on his chest. Could this mean anything?


----------



## TAWhatley

It cetainly sounds like something is amiss. Hard to say what it might be though. Even young pigeons just getting ready to fly are able to flap their wings and remain standing. The fact that your pigeon falls onto his chest would lead me to believe that something is broken or seriously sprained. Continued good care in the safety of your home may resolve the problem.

I wouldn't worry too much about feeling badly for keeping the bird from being free and wild .. if the bird is able to fly at some point, he will make it clear whether he wants to be free or wants to stay with you .. don't be too surprised if it's the latter.

Terry


----------



## pjtbsk6

I have sad news...This morning when I went downstairs to get ready for work I checked in on Pidgy and he didn't make it. I am SO sad. I feel like a real failure... We checked him over, and husband said it looks as if it wasn't a cat attack but as he was shot with a b-b gun. The cat was on his way to getting him when he was on the ground injured by the gun. I'm sorry I couldn't bring Pidgy out of this. He did give me a respect for pigeons, now I just look for flocks and think of him! =(


----------



## Whitefeather

I am so sorry to hear of Pidgy's demise. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti

I am sorry your little guy didn't make.
At least he was warm, comfortable and loved in his final hours.

You did the best you could.

Reti


----------



## pjtbsk6

It's still a lil sad for me. I was seriously wanting to keep him as a pet if he would of let me. Husband asks me, "Do you want me to bring home a 'healthy' one?" But I wouldn't want the same thing to happen. Pidgy was doing so good. He began to look as if he was coming out of it.... 

Thanks! For your support and for the helpul tips you gave me to try to bring Pidgy out of his illness!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for trying to help this poor pij. As Reti said, at least he was warm, comfortable and loved in his final hours instead of getting torn up by a cat. You did what you could.


----------



## TAWhatley

You may not believe this right now, but pigeons are the strangest and most wonderful beings .. once one needy one finds you .. it's sort of like you become a pigeon "magnet" and another one in need of help will find you. They are very smart birds and seem to know just exactly who to go to for help.

If you really would like to have a pigeon as a pet, then there are countless numbers of them in need of homes .. please stay with us on pigeons.com and don't be surprised if another needy bird turns up in your area very shortly.

Terry


----------



## pjtbsk6

I read these posts today! Thanks so much for keeping me. I think I will stick around. I will try to help others if...I can. I just don't know alot about the lil birds. I told my husband that if we could afford it I would like to have some homing pidgeons! I went to go and pay the cable bill the other day and some guy let about 8 pidgeons go, I asked him what he was doing, if they were injured at one time, and he said no...they would find their way home!! I thought that was the neatest thing! Kids and I sat there and watched the pidgeons fly around in circles for a bit! It's got to be the neatest thing to see birds you let go, and they come home!! 

When I talk to people they tell me, it's just a rat with wings...But what I know of them was Bert from Sesame Street doing his Pidgeon Dance....and the birds hanging out on the bridges, now having Pidgy I think they are marvelous cute lil birds...


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi pjtbsk6,

You don't need to own any pigeons to keep visiting and enjoying Pigeons.com. Take it from me...the only birds I "own" are the feral flock of pigeons which visit everyday. I feed them and keep an eye on them to make sure they are well. If you are not set up to own any birds yet, and your neighbors wouldn't mind, perhaps you could do the same. Our feral friends can always use a little help....it's a nice way to have them in your life, even if you don't really own any.

Linda


----------



## pjtbsk6

I'm curious, how do you go about taking care of 'feral' pigeons? I see them everywhere. Do I just take food somewhere???


----------



## Lin Hansen

To paraphrase a famous quote: "If you feed them, they will come." LOL With me, it started with bird feeders on my property. A few pigeons would show up to feed on what would spill on the ground. It was last winter, very very cold and I felt sorry for them so I would scatter some seed on my driveway. It started with about a dozen pigeons, but I guess each one told two friends and ~they~ told two friends, etc., and now I have about 90 birds coming by every day. 
Sometimes something like this can cause problems with neighbors, so if you live in a dense, populated area, you would probably be better off stopping off everyday and feeding in a park, etc. where you know the pigeons hang out. I try to feed and look them over as early in the a.m. as possible, so they will eat and leave. I would not mind them hanging out, in fact, I would like it, but do not want to attract negative attention. 
Okay, that is my story...I am sure others who feed and watch over the ferals will be along to share their stories.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather

I started feeding a small flock of about 15-20 pigeons two years ago & as Linda mentioned, word gets around quickly when they have found a friendly human to visit.  

My flock now consists of about 70-80 pijjies. Although I live in a 'regular' neighborhood I also live right on a privately owned lake so it's not uncommon to see doves, grackles & a variety of ducks, as well as pigeons, visiting our backyard. 

Some of my flock consists of pigeons that I have rescued or were brought to me for treatment & decided the pickin's were pretty good.  
One pigeon, Midnight (jet black), that was found in the lake in May of 2003, & spent some time with us recovering from a couple toes that were injured (ultimately lost both toes, one on each foot) still comes by each day to eat, bathe & just hang out. 

I realize these pictures are a bit off topic but pecious just the same. A female mallard brought her babies up to the bird baths for a swim. The babies had such fun, then it was time to head back to the lake. 
I'm so fortunate to be able to enjoy all our fine feathered friends without even leaving my backyard. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Marvelous pictures, Cindy .. thank you! You know that I, especially, appreciated those.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

*Thanks Terry*

_"Marvelous pictures, Cindy .. thank you! You know that I, especially, appreciated those."_
I thought you'd get a kick out of them.  
Those babies are just too precius. I have one picture where two of them jumped in the lake, then onto Mom's back & had a great ride while waiting for the other ducklings to join them.  

Cindy


----------



## pjtbsk6

Wow the pictures as well as the stories are priceless, thanks! I will thank my lil Pidgy for bringing me closer to these birds. I have thrown seed into our front yard hoping to see a Pigeon, but only have seen sparrows.


----------

